# Rock and Roll Movies



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I didn't want to fragment the rock and roll band thread, so here's a different angle on it. Do you have a favorite rock and roll movie. I'm talking anything, documentaries, "mockumentaries", concert films, animated(Yello Submarine, Heavy Metal)etc. anything rock and roll based ( note, not "Musicals", because I'm sure "The sound of Music is someone's favorit*lol*). Some of mine, in no particular order....

Spinal Tap, and it's Gangster Rap equivelant, Fear of a Black Hat
The Wall
The Song Remains the Same
The Doors
The Last Waltz


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Spinal Tap is the ultimate favourite!
And ofcourse The Wall.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The Wonders isn't to bad.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Osteo, if your into Tap, then try Fear of a Black Hat. It is a spot on goof on Gangster Rap. Although almost identical to Spinal Tap in theme, it is just as hysterical.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, we can't forget "Grease," can we?
"Rock and Roll High School" was pretty bad, but fun.

I also liked "That Thing You Do." TRIVIA-> 10 songs were considered for use in this movie. They finally settled on the song which gave the movie it's title, and that's the song we heard over and over again. That means that there were 9 other songs which COULD have been the Wonders' big hit. I have long wanted to hear those, assuming that they might be on a par with "That Thing You Do."

The Wall, of course, is a favorite. 

I also like biographical type movies, like the ones telling the Little Richard, Ray Charles, and Frankie Lymon stories.

One of my all-time favorite movies is "The Blues Brothers." Does that count?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

"That Thing You Do" thats the name of it the Wonders was the name of the band in it.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

The Blues Brothers is a classic............Blues Brothers 2000.....not so much


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

hmmm...All good suggestions so far. Does Wayne's World count as a music movie?


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I guess it would seeing as how it made Bohemian Rhapsody popular a second time


----------

